# Mystery chainless quadricycle



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's a mystery quadricycle whose appearance is similar to the Kar-Bike, but seems to have little in common with it. 

What makes it particularly unusual is that it's a chainless / shaft-drive. 

The hubcaps have a double W in the centre.

Nothing in common with the Gearcycle either, apart from the shaft drive.






I'll update its photos after it arrives next week -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/1940s-chainless-quadricycle/


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 25, 2016)

Have still not found any clues about its maker


----------



## Rambler (Aug 10, 2016)

Wing Your Heel said:


> The hubcaps have a double W in the centre.




Hmmm, Just a guess but I wonder if it could possibly be Montgomery Ward ?


----------



## heidiweller (Jan 23, 2017)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Here's a mystery quadricycle whose appearance is similar to the Kar-Bike, but seems to have little in common with it.
> 
> What makes it particularly unusual is that it's a chainless / shaft-drive.
> 
> ...




Do you still have this bike? I am interested in this.


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2017)

Sure looks like the monkey ward logo.


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 25, 2017)

looks  like weller 1940s


----------



## Taylopa (Jul 15, 2017)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Here's a mystery quadricycle whose appearance is similar to the Kar-Bike, but seems to have little in common with it.
> 
> What makes it particularly unusual is that it's a chainless / shaft-drive.
> 
> ...




I own an antique shop in NC.  I have a customer with this exact bike.  His family purchased it in 1948 from Montgomery Ward.


----------

